# West Branch Carp



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

For those of you into carp fishing (I'm thinking about it) - West Branch is FULL of carp. This past May they were all over the shoreline, and every day you can find them feeding on the bottoms along the edges. Saw one swimming just this past weekend and thought it was a Musky at first, until I saw its mouth. Didn't have the fly rod out, or anything else on the rod that would have attracted it - but there are some HUGE fish out there!

West Branch is a pretty hard lake to catch anything - even though it's full of fish and marks all over the place - but I have to believe that a well placed fly in front of or around one of those pigs would be a reel screamin' good time!

~ Rainbow


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Every May there is a Carp Angler's Group social fish-in there. I have never made it to the West Branch event, but the fishing is always so good that it gets locked in for the next year as well.

Here is the report from this year's event:
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=39918


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

The next time I get out to West Branch (hopefully tomorrow / Monday) I plan to use my 10' 8wt. fly rod with some heavy leader and go for 'em!

I'll post here if I get lucky.

A long time ago, I tied a funky looking fly and was casting to a trolling carp on the far west end of the lake, during the low water period - where I was able to get almost into the middle of the lake.

I saw it swimming around, and cast to it... stripping the fly in and letting it rest every 3-5 seconds... and wouldn't ya know, it TOOK the fly!? That fish would strip off all the main line and get into the backing, then I'd reel him in to within 4 or 5 feet, and he'd do it again - that went on for at least 3 or 4 times before he finally let me beach him.

What a blast!


----------

